# anyone from the uk?



## 23448

if so, let me know- can chat/email


----------



## NikkiL

keepsmiling said:


> if so, let me know- can chat/email


I live in N Ireland


----------



## NikkiL

I live in N Ireland?


----------



## gemy26

hello, I live in Edinburgh...


----------



## jocornishgirl

Hello - I live in Cornwall. Would love to chat to others on here. x


----------



## peaches41

I'm from Cornwall, too.


----------



## Oasis

Im UK based.. South Wales


----------



## shell69

Hi, I am in Kent.


----------



## Diana63

HelloI am from Scotland.


----------



## Martin_

Hi,I am from Sussex


----------



## Chrissy Wisee

Hi I'm from London!


----------



## emma1987

im from cumbria


----------



## jinkx

Hi, Im in Shropshire. X


----------



## Miss_sarah89

Iv just joined and im In Yorkshire


----------



## em_t

Hi, I'm from Northern Ireland as well!


----------



## Sunny2010

I'm from London, just joined. Anyone feel welcome to chat


----------



## debbie38london

is from london love to chat with other ibs sufferes


----------



## breezy67

Hi all....Im from the Essex/Suffolk borders.....drop me a line anytime as new to this site but not to the pain of livivng with IBS.


----------



## Wishing&Hoping

I'm from the South or England and spend half the year in South of Wales- feel free to chat to me anytime!


----------



## haleslad29

Im from Halesowen West Mids


----------



## cw_2009

Im from Birmingham.. well done birmingham city!! lol


haleslad29 said:


> Im from Halesowen West Mids


----------



## Leey2000k

cw_2009 said:


> Im from Birmingham.. well done birmingham city!! lol


I'm in Dudley too - So any one who fancies a chat, would be nice to chat, IBS drives me mad :-(Lee


----------



## cw_2009

Dudley...!! ive only been to dudley zoo.. lol


Leey2000k said:


> I'm in Dudley too - So any one who fancies a chat, would be nice to chat, IBS drives me mad :-(Lee


----------



## mulan122

Chrissy Wisee said:


> Hi I'm from London!


Hi Chrissy,I live in West London and would like to join a support network but haven't found one that meets up in real life ie not the internet. I have never met or spoken to another IBS sufferer and would like to share my experiences and tell others what works for my symptoms in case they want to try out the different things I've tried (and that's a lot believe me!)Please let me know if you would like to meet up, are interested in being involved in a network or just want to chat via this forum.Best Wishes,Nicky


----------



## Leey2000k

cw_2009 said:


> Dudley...!! ive only been to dudley zoo.. lol


LOL - Well most of the people in Dudley look like they have escaped from Dudley Zoo.Lee


----------



## Turquoise Tracy

Hello thereI'm a medical herbalist (western herbal medicine), stress therapist and reiki healer and I have had IBS in the past. Because of my past experiences with IBS, I'm really interested in sharing information on different strategies to manage IBS (I'm sure we all have strategies that may help others). My dissertation in my last year of my BSc looked at different therapy strategies. I've put together a presentation on herbs that may help with the symptoms of IBS and I would love to share it with people. As well as sharing herbs that may help, I would like to do some tea tastings so people know what a good quality herb tastes like (and I have a whole range of other ideas too *s*). I wondered if anybody knew of any groups I could contact to share information of this nature. Any advice most gratefully received. I'm based in North London, UK.


----------



## cw_2009

lol.. think ill give it a miss then 


Leey2000k said:


> LOL - Well most of the people in Dudley look like they have escaped from Dudley Zoo.Lee


----------

